# NJ Puppy Broker Posing as a Rescue ?



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

From another list:



> Quote:*Alert – NJ Puppy Broker Posing as a Rescue on PetFinder.com*
> Complaints about sick puppies received from Ohio, New York and New Jersey
> 
> Be aware of this individual:
> ...


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Interesting, this "rescue" has finally been pulled from Petfinder. The shady dealings of Victoria Patterson have been going on for a few years. Happy to see she can no longer pass herself off as a rescue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully she stops the practice, and that no one from this list has been affected...


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Unfortunately, it looks like she is back <sigh>



> Quote:Sent: Tuesday, July 08, 2008 3:51 PM
> 
> Subject: Update:
> 
> ...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE THE SECOND LINK HAS BEEN DELETED...


----------



## RachelLovesJack (Jul 13, 2008)

we should all start calling her and letting her know what a bad person she is. 100-200 calls daily would drive her nuts


----------

